# 2004 Trek 2300 USPS. Headset Replacement Advice



## sparksy01 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a Trek road bike, I believe that I have a 2004 Trek 2300 USPS


I would like to buy a replacement headset for the bike, but I do not know which to buy, can you help? I'm getting conflicting information I was advised by my bike shop that I needed a Hope 1-1/8 standard ahead, I bought this but it does not fit:mad2:. I've read on forum's that I need a Cane Creek IS2, Cane Creek ZeroStack and the component itself it says Cane Creek 1P.

Does anyone have one of these bike or happen to know which headset I should be looking for.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Go to Cane Creek's website. They have a "Headset finder" app on the site that should help answer your question.


----------



## sparksy01 (Mar 18, 2014)

bradkay said:


> Go to Cane Creek's website. They have a "Headset finder" app on the site that should help answer your question.


If anyone else has the same problem as I, I have copied the link below.

Headset Fit Finder | Cane Creek Cycling Components


----------

